# Advise on replacing old countertops with granite



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2009)

Thinking about replacing laminate kitchen countertops with granite.  Heard prices have come down.  Not sure how to tackle a project this big.  An advice?


----------



## RTF (Sep 27, 2009)

Contact three or more granite companies in your area and have them come out and measure your current layout, give you an estimate and install date. Most of these companies will remove your old counter tops prior to installing the new ones. You can save a few bucks if you demo them yourself. Make sure you cover any cut outs prior to fabrication.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 27, 2009)

Sschoenling:

Unless you've got a lot of experience with this, or have the tools needed to polish granite, then I think you're biting off more than you can chew.  Making and installing a granite counter top is not a DIY project except for someone who polishes granite headstones, or has the tools and equipment to do that kind of work.

If you have a square edge laminate counter top, my advice to you would be to remove the laminate from the counter top, and install a prefab laminate counter top over your existing plywood.  That IS a DIY project, but it's still gonna require you to buy about $300 worth of tools and $100 (or more) worth of prefab laminate counter top, and some plastic laminate to finish the square edges of the top you have now.  That can cost anywhere from $4 to $60 for anything from a handipanel to a 4X8 sheet of laminate.

If you want to see what such an installation looks like, I've done it inALL but one of my 21 kitchens, and you can see pictures at:

http://users.usinternet.com/nkelebay

You'll need a plastic laminate trimmer, an electric drill, a jig saw, a belt sander, a bastard flat file, a 3/ 16" chain saw file, and maybe a fine flat file.  And, of course, you're going to need a helper occasionally to lift the top into place to mark it, and take it back down again to cut it.  But, that's nothing compared to the cost of the grinder and diamond disks needed to polish granite.

http://www.tools4solidsurface.com


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with Nestor, its a hassle. My mother inlaw just had granite tops installed and the just overlayed her old counters. I watched them until they got tired of me watching them. They just put an epoxy down and had all the pieces measured and cut. Took em three days including measuring.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 29, 2009)

While prices may have come down, a mistake or mishandling can be expensive.
I personally would not consider this a DIY project.


----------



## jjm (Oct 17, 2009)

We replaced our kitchen countertops with a high end laminate that has texture.  It was a charcoal gray, actually, and it was stunning.  Cheaper than granite and lovely.


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 19, 2009)

Granite countertops definitely is not a DIY project.  That doesn't mean you can't DIY part of it.  Your existing tops need to come of & there can be some cabinet leveling after they are removed.  A lot of people will put a stone or tile backsplash up after the granite goes in.  There's always the plumbing install & hookups afterwards also.  
I would contact 2-3 granite suppliers/fabricators, get your pricing & let them do the heavy /hard part.
Good Luck


----------



## Countertop Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

I also agree with Granite -girl , contact 2-3 granite suppliers/fabricators to get some suggestion about prices and granite color.


----------

